# pkg_add: unable to fetch



## nowyuser (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, I have problem with PKG can someone help me with solve this?
`pkg_add -r compat7x-amd64`


```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/compat7x-amd64.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/compat7x-amd64.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2015)

The old package tools have been deprecated a long time ago.

Handbook: 4.4. Using pkg for Binary Package Management.


----------



## nowyuser (Dec 2, 2015)

fetch too ?so how can u donwload this file?can u help me ?

fetch too? How can I download this file? Can you help me?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2015)

Try reading the handbook for crying out loud.


----------

